# Need Advice, Ceiling inside corner tape repair



## Scottg22 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Painter here wondering if anyone could give me advice on how to repair an inside corner ceiling. The tape has cracked on the ceiling and lifted, but the wall has wallpaper, so I can't just retape that inside corner. Could I get by with just cutting out the ceilings part of the tape up to the wallpaper and apply mud with out tape? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey man,

I think you could cut the tape.
Remove it from the ceiling only.
Mask tape your wallpaper.
If the ceiling has no texture flat tape it tight to your wallpaper.
Mudding it without tape is not going to work.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

install crown..... only nail to ceiling.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Take a sponge wet the area with water may take 10 mins to soak and reapplying moisture. Once workable slide mud underneath let soak for five minutes then wipe apply a coat of muwd let dry. Skim it once Moore


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Take a pic and post it for Moore accurate answers


----------

